# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Путь к Древу Познания Добра и Зла

## truenewman

Библейское "древо" - это ПАРАДИГМА.
Библейский "плод" - это ИСТИНА.
Путь к Истине находится по адресу: truenewworld.ru
И "древо", и "плод", и "путь" - НАСТОЯЩИЕ.
Вы можете в это не верить, но вы сможете это проверить.
Счастливого пути!

----------


## stre10k

кто нибудь прочитал, чего там?
не охота время на всяких сектантов тратить... по делу пишут?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Почитал немного, ух и брееееед!!!  Тема закрыта, спам.

----------

